
Snowfall on Mars? NASA's Phoenix Lander recorded it - terpua
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/07/phoenix-lander-observed-snow-falling-on-mars.ars
======
aarongough
Fantastic! I look forward to the day when a few of us (humanity) will get the
chance to try living on Mars. Hopefully they will pave the way for the
masses...

------
Silentio
This is the incredible thing about NASA (and science in general come to think
of it) even "failure" can mean great success.

